# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Technicolor TG789

## jeronimo

Ζητείται  για  αγορά  ρουτερ  Technicolor  TG 589

Γιώργος  

kourouklidis @ gmail.com

----------

